# Hello from Fla



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

It appears I may finally get back to bow hunting this year. Started as a 20YO with a long bow. After a couple years I went to a Kodiak re-curve and then on to a Bear Whitetail or Hunter or something which I used for many years. Due to my workload over the past 10 years I have not been able to hunt. 

I am really looking forward to getting back into it and also plan to upgrade my bow to something more modern. I have been looking around a lot mostly at PSE and Elite. Took a trip to two local archery stores today but both were closed. I guess since they are open on Sat they close on Mondays.

I have looked at some of the package deals but the bows I like don't come with a sight I like so I will probably end up piecing it together. I have been reading a lot the thoughts on this subject and more here. Like everything else, it seems whatever you have is the best. lol

So anyhow, hi everyone.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

I am a Central Florida bow hunter. Never hunted in Florida at all, I hunt up in the Midwest, but bought tags this year and plan on trying my luck at some public land whitetails. Not sure where to start, but I will figure it out.

As for "which" bow(s), absolutely nothing against PSE, but they are terribly unpopular in the Central FL area, by all the dealers. Of course, they would never tell you that (until they got to know you) but it's true.

I would say Mathews and Hoyt dominate in Central FL, with Bowtech/Diamond close behind. Elites, Athens, New Breed, Strother are almost non-existent. These are all good bows, but make sure you will have no issues getting it serviced.

PSE, Diamond, G5, Bear are all sold at the big box stores (Gander Mtn, Bass Pro Shop, Cabela's). Obviously, PSE and their "pro" line of Dealer only bows as well, but I know the (3) Central FL Pro Shops I frequent, deeply dislike them, and don't like servicing them either. Of course, liike I said, they would not tell you that.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

So....if I had been out of Archery for a long time and were getting back into it, what would I do?

I would hit the Classifieds here on AT and try to find a 1-2 year old, high quality bow from any of the top manufacturers. Just remember, if you do that, then pop into your pro shop, you will get a $30-75 bill, minimum for setup, tuning, etc. If you buy a bow new from a local dealer, you will pay more, but establish a relationship with them & that is very important.

The worst thing you could ever do, is window shop a dealer, then try to find a cheaper better deal via the internet. That's a sure way to PO a shop when you come back in and now want them to fix your internet purchased bow.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Don't do it....keep it simple stupid!*

Stick with the recurve or longbow...so much more simple and satisfying .. By the way....Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* purplewg. Have fun here.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Boy, I never would have thought the PSE would get such bad reviews. From what I have read here and other places seems like most folks like them. I plan to buy from the local shops and not window shop. I was however told not to buy a Mathews by the locals here. They told me the archery shops hate them mainly because of poor customer/reseller support. 
I have looked at the classifieds here but don't see anything I like. Heck my old Bear will still shoot 2 inch groups at 15 and 4-5 inch at 25 which is good enough for me. 
737, I used to hunt the preserve out near Christmas years back till the idiot sound shooters started showing up.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Siloutemirage (Sep 6, 2010)

welcome fellow floridian!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I picked up my bow yesterday. I ended up getting the PSE Brute LT. Got it setup at the shop and went in their range for some sighting in. Man, compared to what I used to shoot this thing is so fast and so smooth, I can't hardly believe it. Had a bit of a problem shooting high right. I told the guy I was left handed and had converted to right hand bows. He almost fell down. He told me he would get me a LH bow and take that one back. I asked why and said because my left eye would be dominant and I could never shoot a RH bow accurately. I told him ten years ago when I was shooting I could shoot 2 inch groups at 15 and 4 inch at 20 with an old Whitetail bow. He had me close my left eye before I ever raised the bow and keep it shut. I did and then shot 3 of 5 in the bull at 20. If I close my left eye as I am pulling and look through the peep with the right, I will shoot right every time. Lesson learned anyway. 
Got the bow home and shot it about 5 times and heard a noise. Checked and discovered that he had not tightened the rest bracket good enough. I tightened it and all was well again.
I understand this is not the worlds best bow but I think it is probably far better than I am and I only plan to shoot a few hogs and a deer on occasion so I think it will work just fine for me.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT!
:wav:


----------

